# Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (Video clips)*

I had seen several other installs over the years with this type of exhaust setup. 
My setup was done by my local muffler shop (A-1 Muffler, Morgan Hill). The mufflers are Borla Pro XS, and fabricated in using my stock tips. 2004 Touareg, V8.
Sound is great. Not too loud, and the stock exhaust rattle is gone. Not to mention the extra 40 pounds of muffler that was removed.
Total cost was $300 (Mufflers plus labor). 
Video Clip:
http://gallery.me.com/jeffwhitten#100993 

_Modified by themacnut at 6:15 PM 4-29-2010_


_Modified by themacnut at 6:16 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Nicely done with the tips...is it all stainless? how about posting a sound clip somewhere?


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Another vote for sound clip


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Original post updated with video clips.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

I'm assuming this is a V8 correct? That thing sounds sick, and looks 10 times better than that ugly ass suitcase. It does the same thing as the neuspeed exhaust for a fraction of the price, but sounds even better. I would be afriad to do this to my V6 because I think it would sound dumb, what do you think?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (cstanley19)*

Yes, it is a V8. Not sure how it would sound with the V6. Would guess it would sound pretty good.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

I think you just made me spend a few hundred bucks. My wife is going to hate me even more now. I am lowering it this week, and I really want to paint up the valences like you did. But that can wait, I'd rather have the exhaust.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Original post updated with video clips.

WOW! thanks for the woody...I think I know exactly what the Treg is getting next.
Nice R32 & eos BTW.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (NickM)*

Thanks. 3 VW family for this year. Want to build a street dune buggy next year.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Is that with the secondary cats bypassed, or are all the cats intact? 
Sounds very sweet, not too loud, but a very nice tone! Does it drone at all on the highway?
Matt


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (VegasMatt)*

Secondary cats are still in place. No droning.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

What is going on with the miss matched tires in the rear?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_What is going on with the miss matched tires in the rear? 

Good eye. I waited 3 weeks for that right rear replacement tire.








I checked the sidewall, but not the tread, and did not notice the difference. Look the same from the side. Tires are Bridgestone Deuler HP 275/45R20. Right tire with the different tread is the sport version. 
When I replace the tires again, wll probably go back to the 275/40R20 size.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

So you toasted one tire and just bought that one as a replacement? If so that is not a good idea since they are all supposed to be about the same outside diameter. It could cause ill effects to the AWD system if they are drastically different in outside diameter.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (Yeti35)*

Other tires had minimal wear. Check the percentage difference for AWD. I think you find I am well within that tolerance.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Sounds and looks incredible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Bad ass for sure.. Might have to punch a hole in the current muffler and tell the wife we need new LOL...


----------



## hellgti (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

love it!


----------



## sstreg15 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

I am very interested in this exhaust system because it is reasonably priced, unlike most others for the Touareg. So, themacnut, I have a couple questions. Does this exhaust have more of a growl than the stock, maybe more like the Cayenne? And, did you find any other options before you picked to go with this one that were priced about the same? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Bad ass for sure.. Might have to punch a hole in the current muffler and tell the wife we need new LOL... 

Hmmmm...I like this strategy!


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Nick LOL that's the way I roll hahahaha..... I am thinking magnaflow would sound damn nice also as I have that on my vr6 and it sounds outstanding too...


----------



## gskudlarick (Dec 3, 2008)

Very nice. I've been wanting to do this to my 2004 V8 for years. Could you please let me know what parts to order. Thanks a millions. Greg


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

please provide the borla part number - those come in various diameters.
Also, did you have to have the shop custom fabricate/bend those pipes?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (laissezfaire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gskudlarick* »_Very nice. I've been wanting to do this to my 2004 V8 for years. Could you please let me know what parts to order. Thanks a millions. Greg


_Quote, originally posted by *laissezfaire* »_please provide the borla part number - those come in various diameters.
Also, did you have to have the shop custom fabricate/bend those pipes?

I don't have the part numbers of the mufflers. The mufflers are Borla Pro XS, with one muffler inlet offset, and the other is in the middle. Yes, the muffler shop fabricated the pipes. 
This is a custom setup. If you are interested in duplicating it, visit your local muffler shop with the muffler information and a picture. They should be able to order the mufflers and fabricate it easily.


----------



## csm89 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Great sound! I've been looking into the Borla exhaust for awhile now. Might have to finally pop it on...
Also, I noticed you were able to rev to redline while parked. Was the limiter 2005+ inclusive or am I just not informed? My 05 won't rev past 4k while parked.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (csm89)*

Sounds good and looks pretty good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (csm89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csm89* »_
Also, I noticed you were able to rev to redline while parked. Was the limiter 2005+ inclusive or am I just not informed? My 05 won't rev past 4k while parked.









Yes, I can rev to redline in my 2004. Not sure about later models.


----------



## gskudlarick (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (csm89)*

Hi... I'm finally going to do it. Ordering the Borla Pro XS 2.5"" now. my muffler guy said I just need to get him two centered/centered mufflers. (your post said a center/center and center/offset/center)... Wonder if you can comment ? Also having him bypass the 2nd cat, and adding a electronic cut out for fun (http://www.quicktimeperformance.com/QTEC/index.php)... Thx Greg


----------



## gskudlarick (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (NickM)*

Hi... Nick.. can't get access to your vidieos... any chance of sending one or posting to Youtube. Another person has Borlas but they are not the XS Pros's Thx Greg.. P.S. Getting ordered this week, then installed next week. I'll post.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (gskudlarick)*

Hi Greg, Wow this is an old post. I just recently rejoined the site. I took the movies down some time ago. If you PM me with your e-mail address I can send you one. Sounds great.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Updated my original post with a new link to the video.


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Thanks for the vid!
No joke, and I ain't being polite here, if anything I have been critical of other setups. Yours is by far, the best sounding Egg V8 I have ever heard!!!!








Gskudlarick, I just heard YOUR Borla setup on Clubtouareg where you just posted up your new thread and video. It is much louder than this one! Is this basically what happens when you remove the secondary cats? 
I mean, yours sounds good, but it does sound quite louder, without the refinement of themacnut's.


----------



## gskudlarick (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Touareg Borla Custom Exhaust (themacnut)*

Great. Just heard it. Thanks again. You inspired me on this, and to go with th Borla's. I just got back from the Long Beach GP and those Compuware C6R Vettes inspired me to bypass the cats. It's probably too loud for most folks but good for me now. Amazed at all the looks I get driving around Chicago. (more then when I had my M5).. Maybe it's the black 22's with the Red Brake Calipers... Anyways. Love the Egg. Thanks Again. (note the rattle didn't go away. heard that might be related to the valves. Don't know if I have time to invesitage till after summer)







Ohh.bty Posted to UTube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w2Hx2lAGSI 
http://gallery.me.com/gskudlarick#100033 









_Modified by gskudlarick at 10:10 PM 4-29-2010_


_Modified by gskudlarick at 4:57 PM 5-1-2010_


----------

